# CCE - Carnegie Clean Energy



## LeeTV (8 December 2009)

Formerly CNM - Carnegie Corporation
Old CNM thread here.

Wave power station deal signed
Source: 7pm TV News WA 
Published: Monday, December 7, 2009 8:50  
Expires: Sunday, March 7, 2010 8:50  

West Australian company Carnegie Wave Energy has signed a deal with the State Government to build Australia's first commercial scale wave power station, off Garden Island.

ASX/Media Announcement
7 December 2009
Licence for Perth wave energy site signed

Carnegie & WA Government sign wave energy license
Allows the installation of commercial scale CETO unit off Garden Island
This will be the first commercial scale wave power unit deployed in Australia
Wave energy developer Carnegie Wave Energy Limited (ASX: CWE) is pleased to advise that it has executed a deed of licence with the State of Western Australian Government for access to a designated area of seabed in waters to the west of Garden Island off Perth, Western Australia.

Carnegie has been working with the Department of Regional Development and Lands (DRDL) who manage Crown Land in Western Australia, along with other State Government Departments, to process Carnegie’s license application over recent months. Execution of the licence provides Carnegie with permission, subject to specific covenants, to install and operate a commercial scale, autonomous CETO wave energy device to verify its energy delivery performance for a period of up to 3 years.

The activities to be undertaken under the licence form part of Carnegie’s 5MW commercial demonstration project _supported by $12.5m of State Government Low Emissions Energy Development (LEED) funding_.

Activities in the licence area are well progressed. Deployment of the first commercial scale, autonomous CETO wave energy unit will begin shortly with the installation of the unit’s mooring system. This will be _the first commercial scale wave energy unit to be deployed in Australia_.

*About CETO:*
The CETO system distinguishes itself from other wave energy devices by operating out of sight and being anchored to the ocean floor. An array of submerged buoys is tethered to seabed pump units. The buoys move in harmony with the motion of the passing waves, driving the pumps which in turn pressurise water that is delivered ashore via a pipeline.
High-pressure water is used to drive hydroelectric turbines, generating zero-emission electricity. The high-pressure water can also be used to supply a reverse osmosis desalination plant, replacing greenhouse gas emitting electrically driven pumps usually required for such plants.

CETO Technology characteristics include:

CETO converts wave energy into zero-emission electricity
CETO is environmentally friendly, has no visual impact and attracts marine life
CETO is fully submerged in deep water away from popular surf breaks







*About Carnegie:*
Carnegie Wave Energy Limited is an Australian, ASX-listed (CWE) wave energy and clean technology developer. Carnegie is the owner and developer of the CETO Wave Energy Technology intellectual property.


----------



## Bigukraine (9 December 2009)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



LeeTV said:


> Formerly CNM - Carnegie Corporation
> Old CNM thread here.
> 
> Wave power station deal signed
> ...




 Hi Leetv,

Mate not a bad company but a bit of a risky share to hold imo. Held the stock around the .22c mark awhile ago and as soon as news came out of not getting a gov grant the shares fell to now around .135c . Good to see them going forward now and correct me if i am wrong but the 100% exclusive rights to the CETO tech is still in the pipeline !!!!!


----------



## Tukker (9 December 2009)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Bigukraine said:


> Hi Leetv,
> 
> correct me if i am wrong but the 100% exclusive rights to the CETO tech is still in the pipeline !!!!!




Yes they hope to achieve that in the first half of next year. 

I love the desalination aspect of this technology and jumped on when everyone jumped off.  

Share purchase plan began this week, inviting new money to come on board at 12.5c

Good luck to holders


----------



## LeeTV (9 December 2009)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Bigukraine said:


> Hi Leetv,
> 
> Mate not a bad company but a bit of a risky share to hold imo. Held the stock around the .22c mark awhile ago and as soon as news came out of not getting a gov grant the shares fell to now around .135c . Good to see them going forward now and correct me if i am wrong but the 100% exclusive rights to the CETO tech is still in the pipeline !!!!!



Hi Bigukraine. All speccys are risky that's the nature of the game but with risk also come reward. The fall in sp due to them not getting the grant via the Renewable Energy Development Program was unjustified. Fundamentals have not changed and the fall was a knee jerk reaction imo. I bought in post REDP rejection luckily enough but have been watching this stock for quite sometime with interest as I live close by to the testing facility in Fremantle and Garden Island is right on my door step.

It looks like the spp won't get much interest at 12.5c due to the current sp sitting at these levels wondering if they can/will change it?

There's an article in the Australian this morning:

Carbon-friendly energy stocks ride global warming wave
_Tim Boreham, Criterion From: The Australian December 09, 2009 12:00AM_


----------



## LeeTV (9 December 2009)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Well I for one am excited to see this technology being built on my door step. Hoping for a swift and trouble free deployment and of course success in the project. The world is watching 

West ready for clean energy's new wave
_The Australian, 9th December 2009_
Construction of Australia's first commercial-scale wave energy farm will start within weeks after the West Australian government signed an audacious plan to power thousands of Perth homes from the ocean.

Criterion
_The Australian, 9th December 2009_
Having secured a crucial government lease permit this week (and a jack-up rig from the North-West Shelf), Carnegie is about to build a 5 megawatt demonstration plant off Garden Island.


----------



## LeeTV (8 January 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Carnegie ready to deliver
_Olga Galacho From: Herald Sun January 08, 2010 12:54PM _

CARNEGIE Wave Energy is on track to begin generating electricity next year, the listed ocean energy developer said yesterday after revealing it had received the first tranche of a grant from the Western Australian Government. 
In November, the company was overlooked, along with three other Australian ocean energy companies, for Federal Government grants in favour of an American developer, Ocean Power Technologies.

At the time energy analysts criticised the choice given that a foreign-owned company would be receiving Australian taxpayers' money and it had partnered with Leighton Contractors, which was not acknowledged as an experienced deep sea energy engineering company.

But Carnegie chief executive Michael Ottaviano told BusinessDaily yesterday that while he was disappointed at having missed out on the Renewable Energy Demonstration Program, he wished OPT well.

"I sincerely hope this US company delivers because it is important for the sector as a whole to prove ocean technologies are viable for creating electricity," Mr Ottaviano said.

In 2002, OPT abandoned an installation at Portland when part of the structure snapped as it was being assembled.

The $66.5 million that OPT will receive in federal funds will also go to a project in Portland.

Carnegie's state government grant is worth $12.5 million and the company has a pilot plant operating off Fremantle.

It has already begun drilling the moorings for its new 5MW plant near Perth, west of Garden Island, which will use the unique CETO technology.

CETO differs from other ocean energy systems by being anchored out of sight and using submerged buoys attached to pumps to drive water under high pressure through a pipe to shore where it powers a turbine.

"By the time OPT get their plant up and running, we will have delivered Garden Island and moved on to other parts of the world," Mr Ottaviano said.

"We will continue to look at sites in Australia, but the reality is power prices here are too low to support a large project."

He said that in Europe, it was easier to find backers for ocean projects because electricity tariffs were greater.

"We have been working with one of the world's largest energy companies, EDF, in countries where power prices are so high we won't need a grant."

Last month, Carnegie announced a licensing deal with French giant EDF Energies Nouvelles.

Carnegie shares eased 1 to 15 yesterday.


----------



## LeeTV (13 January 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

SA wave energy project still on stream
_RUSSELL EMMERSON
January 11, 2010 11:30pm_

CARNEGIE Corporation's proposed $400 million wave-energy project at Port MacDonnell near Mt Gambier has not lost ground as a result of receiving funds for its West Australian project, the company says.

Carnegie received the first tranche of a $12.5 million grant from the WA Government last week for its Garden Island project. 

The grant will be used to support the building of a large commercial prototype for its CETO technology, which uses the movement of buoys anchored on the ocean floor to drive onshore turbines. 

Chief operating officer Greg Allen said the advancement of the WA project did not kill interest in its South Australian plans. 

"The plan has always been based around delivering the West Australian project first, so it hasn't changed,'' he said. 

"We are in the process of negotiating a specialist to undertake project feasibility work at the site as part of an environmental constraints review. That will then feed into the design side of the project to start looking at the scope and the detailed costings.'' 

The State Government leased a 17,000ha stretch of seabed to the company for an initial three-year period in February last year to allow it to test the appropriateness of the site for a wave-energy project. 

Carnegie has a further three-year option over the site and may be granted a project lease at any time it agrees to proceed.


----------



## Boyou (13 January 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Thanks for keeping up the news flow on CWE , Lee TV.

I have a few of these ,myself.

"CARNEGIE Wave Energy is on track to begin generating electricity next year, the listed ocean energy developer said yesterday after revealing it had received the first tranche of a grant from the Western Australian Government.
In November, the company was overlooked, along with three other Australian ocean energy companies, for Federal Government grants in favour of an American developer, Ocean Power Technologies." 

Damn shame the Federal gov.has not put it's grant money behind an Aus company.Just another nail in the coffin for Local Entrepreneurs...However ,they are on track with Garden Island.More power to them


----------



## clowboy (15 January 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

The focus of this company is great, im all for supporting companies that are green and personally can't see why we cant live in a renewable energy world (aside from the obvious dollar signs).

Im interested however in how they stack up economically?  They pretty much state that it is uneconomical to operate within australia without govt grants.  This seems worrying.

The garden island plant is meant to primarily prove the technology in the real world but it's secondary function is to provide an income.  I am interested in trying to acertain the ROI for the plant.

Ignoring the startup costs of the company and the risk involved with something not going right, what is the cost of establishing the plant?

They also state the govt grant has to be matched $1 for every $3 grant, does this imply that the cost of the plant is to be ~$15 million?

The plant is to provide power for 3500 households, if in fact the plant does cost $15 million I cant see how it is in fact going to make a profit?

Perhaps ive missed something, perhaps I dont have a clue as I have only briefly looked into it but at the end of the day it doesnt matter how brilliant the technology they have is, if it isnt finacially viable it's dead in the water.


----------



## Tukker (18 January 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

The full scale project is to prove further the viability of the Ceto Technology as a more or less finnished product. The real money comes in the future commissions for other countries like France where energy comes at a much higher price.

This is just another step in the process, it is not the end.


----------



## Tukker (21 March 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

A relative of mine who keeps in close contact to the boys at cwe contacted me the other day to explain the recent depression of the share price.  He told me that a big shareholder has gone bankrupt and the litigators have been selling off cwe whenever they can.  He believes that once the litigators have finished the sale then the price can go back to more accurate market values.

All this is nice to hear and all, but I'm really in it on a technical basis. 10c holds significant long term support for cwe, and I think i will double my holding this week if the price remains depressed.

After all, shouldn't we all have at least one green play in our commodity portfolio.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 March 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Tukker said:


> After all, shouldn't we all have at least one green play in our commodity portfolio.




Your right...and that play at today's prices should probably be GDY. 

Well seriously it should probably be a toss up between these 2 and maybe DYE thrown in for good measure....all showing great entry's at the moment.


----------



## Ozymandias (23 March 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Tukker said:


> A relative of mine who keeps in close contact to the boys at cwe contacted me the other day to explain the recent depression of the share price.  He told me that a big shareholder has gone bankrupt and the litigators have been selling off cwe whenever they can.  He believes that once the litigators have finished the sale then the price can go back to more accurate market values.




Oh yeah, this is a true story, I heard it from a friend of a friend of mine whose sister is married to the butcher who sold CWE’s CEO his lamb chops for Australia day this year. So it must be true. 

Tukker, I’m glad you at least qualified that one by saying ‘he believes’.


----------



## Tukker (23 March 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Ozymandias said:


> Oh yeah, this is a true story, I heard it from a friend of a friend of mine whose sister is married to the butcher who sold CWE’s CEO his lamb chops for Australia day this year. So it must be true.
> 
> Tukker, I’m glad you at least qualified that one by saying ‘he believes’.




At least you recognized my intention to not make it sound like an empirical statement. 

I will put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## Tukker (27 March 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

*Carnegie wins award for its Perth Wave Energy Project *


Yeay, but ummmmmmm,  

*CAN WE GET THE FEDERAL GRANT INSTEAD?*

Holding support at and around 10c, people are throwing about 20k at this a day, its pretty consistent buying and selling.


----------



## Tukker (28 March 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



So_Cynical said:


> Your right...and that play at today's prices should probably be GDY.
> 
> Well seriously it should probably be a toss up between these 2 and maybe DYE thrown in for good measure....all showing great entry's at the moment.




Seriously with a chart like this??  consistent down trends, no consolidation cycle, no significant increases in volume. 

Not exactly screaming BUY ME!


----------



## Tukker (27 April 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Came across this website the other day, proposes some of the same thoughts i had on the Ceto technology

http://bravenewclimate.com/2010/04/11/tcase9/

Writer seems to really have a go at the profitability of Carnegie generating electricity for the grid.  On the flip side is very supportive of the water desalination aspect.  

Here are some paragraphs.



> ...wave power is certainly among the most attractive of the range of possible renewable energy technologies. Unfortunately, it is also one of the most nascent in its development cycle (along with engineered geothermal systems, which is probably even further behind







> ...From the technical data (table 3.7), you can work out that if the 50 MW unit was dedicated just to desalination, it could output ~90 GL/year. Actually, at 11 l/sec average output, each unit would produce 350 ML of fresh water per year (on average), and a 300-unit field’s output would be 104 GL/year. So, a figure of 90 to 105 GL/year seems for a 50 MW plant seems to be right, if the technical report is to be believed.







> The 100 GL/year Port Stanvac RO desalination plant in Adelaide will cost $1.83 billion in capital costs, and then has to pay for its electricity. A direct-cost scaling-up of the 5 MW CETO plant to 50 MW, which is anticipated to produce ~100 GL/year (see above), is $500 million (a slightly lower figure is cited here), with no electricity costs (or greenhouse gas emissions). Am I missing something here??




Reached a technical low of 10.5 cents very briefly last week and has bounced a bit between the 11 and 12 cent range for a bit.  I'm still seeing these lvls as buying opportunities.


----------



## Tukker (12 May 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Took a beating the last couple of days. 

Been doing some reading into the desalination plants due for completion in Australia in 2011.  

"Alan Carpenter announced that the second seawater desalination project will be Western Australia’s next major water source." - http://www.projectconnect.com.au/Project_Details.asp?PID=357

Built on Taranto Road, north of Binningup, the new desalination plant will provide 50 gigalitres of water a year into the integrated water supply system from November 2010, with potential to increase to 100 gigalitres.

Report claims the plant will cost  an EST $955 Million to complete.  That is significantly more than what Carnegie expects to build theirs for.

Median rate in WA is around $1/kl (http://www.watercorporation.com.au/A/accounts_rates_metro_res.cfm). If annual production of 90-100GL/year is to be believed, then its not too hard to imagine the company making some sort of profit eventually.

Competitively, if the price of energy climbs, Carnegie does better.

Food for thought at least. 

0.092 looks oversold to me.


----------



## Boyou (12 May 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Thanks for keeping the flow going with this thread ,Tukker

I have a few of these.Definitely seems to be out of favour at the moment.Perhaps the budget allocation of funds to assist green technology will help Carnegie in the coming months ,regardless of the progress of their projects.


----------



## LeeTV (12 May 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

*AUSTRALIA'S BIGGEST EVER RENEWABLE ENERGY ROLL-OUT*
_11 May 2010 _

The Australian Government will commit a further $652.5 million over four years to establish a Renewable Energy Future Fund to support Australia's response to climate change.

The Fund will provide additional support:

•for the development and deployment of large and small scale renewable energy projects, for example further investments in geothermal, solar and *wave energy*; and
•to enhance take-up of industrial, commercial and residential energy efficiency, helping Australian businesses and households reduce their energy consumption.
The Fund will include partnerships between the Government and the private sector to make critical early stage investments to leverage private funds to support the commercialisation of renewable technologies.

This Fund will form part of the Government's expanded $5.1 billion Clean Energy Initiative, which includes the $2 billion Carbon Capture and Storage Flagships Program and the $1.5 billion Solar Flagships Program announced in last year's budget.

It will also complement the existing support provided through the Government's expanded Renewable Energy Target of 20 per cent by 2020.

This additional funding brings the Government's total investments in renewable and clean energy and energy efficiency to over $10 billion.

The Renewable Energy Future Fund will be delivered through a number of departments and agencies, with the Department of Climate Change and Energy Efficiency coordinating Fund priorities and progress.

Details of the specific commitments under the Fund will be announced shortly.

All funding resulting from the deferral of the Carbon Pollution Reduction Scheme, as well as some existing departmental funding from within the Climate Change and Energy Efficiency portfolio, will be used to offset the cost of this Fund.

Today the Government is also announcing decisions to invest a further $110.5 million from existing renewable energy programs in the following projects:

Australian Centre for Renewable Energy funding for solar projects under the Renewable Energy Demonstration Program

•$32 million for CS Energy to build a 23MW1 solar boost to coal-fired turbines at Kogan Creek, near Chinchilla in western Queensland; and
•$60 million for N.P. Power Pty Ltd (Whyalla Solar Oasis consortium) to build a 40MW concentrated solar thermal demonstration plant at Whyalla, South Australia, using Australia's own "Big Dish" technology.
Australian Solar Institute (research into advanced solar energy technologies)

•$5.0 million for a project run by the University of New South Wales to overcome the performance limitations of commercial solar cells;
•$2.25 million for a project run by BT Imaging Pty Ltd to improve the performance of photovoltaic manufacturing;
•$4.95 million for an Australian National University led applied research project in collaboration with industry to help develop the next generation of solar cells;
•$2.25 million for a project run by Sapphicon Semiconductor Pty Ltd to develop a high-efficiency, integrated solar module on a transparent substrate; and
•$4.0 million for a project run by CSIRO and the Australian National University to develop advanced solar thermal energy storage technologies.
$1.5 billion Solar Flagships Program

Eight projects have been shortlisted under round one of the Solar Flagships Program.

The shortlisted projects announced below will now share up to $15 million in feasibility funding. 

•Solar photovoltaic
◦AGL Energy proposes a multi-site project using thin film cadmium telluride solar photovoltaic technology generating up to150MW at multiple sites across Australia including ACT, NSW, Victoria, Queensland, and South Australia;
◦TRUenergy proposes a single site near Mildura, using thin film cadmium telluride solar photovoltaic technology to generate up to 180MW;
◦Infigen/Suntech's crystalline silicon solar photovoltaic technology would be deployed at up to three sites in New South Wales or Victoria to generate up to 195MW; and
◦BPSolar proposes a single axis tracking photovoltaic system to generate 150MW from plants constructed at several locations in New South Wales.
•Solar thermal
◦ACCIONA Energy Oceania proposes to generate 200MW using solar thermal parabolic trough technology at a single site in either Queensland or South Australia;
◦Parsons Brinckerhoff proposes to construct a 150MW solar thermal parabolic trough power station at Kogan Creek in Queensland;
◦Wind Prospect CWP proposes to use linear fresnel technology at Kogan Creek in Queensland to construct a 250MW power plant; and
◦Transfield proposes to convert the Collinsville coal-fired power station in Queensland into a 150MW solar thermal linear fresnel power plant.
The Government intends to announce the two final successful applicants - one solar thermal and one solar photovoltaic - for Round One of the Solar Flagships Program in the first half of 2011.

In addition, the Government is announcing the appointment of the Board of the Australian Centre for Renewable Energy (ACRE) as follows:

•Chair - Professor Mary O'Kane. Professor O'Kane is the NSW Chief Scientist and Scientific Engineer;
•Dr Bruce Godfrey, Chair of the Australian Solar Institute Research Advisory Committee and a member of the AusIndustry Climate Ready Committee;
•Mr Steve MacDonald, CEO of Transfield Services Infrastructure Fund and a member of the Clean Energy Council Board;
•Ms Amanda Heyworth, CEO of the Playford Capital technology seed fund;
•Dr Brian Spalding, a Commissioner of the Australian Energy Market Commission;
•Dr Beverley Ronalds, Group Executive, Energy, at the Commonwealth Scientific and Research Organisation (CSIRO) and a member of the Board of Innovation Australia; and
•Mr Richard Bolt, Secretary of the Victorian Government Department of Primary Industries.
ACRE was legislated in March 2010 to be the Australian Government's central agency for renewable energy technology research, development and demonstration programs.

Boost for Geothermal Energy Exploration

In a huge boost for geothermal energy exploration, the Government's new tax plan announced on 2nd May includes a new resource exploration rebate (RER), within the company income tax system, from 1 July 2011.

For a company in a tax loss position that spends $1 million on exploration, the RER will provide an immediate cash benefit of $300,000.

Australia's World-Class Renewable Energy Resources

Australia has one of the best renewable energy resource bases in the world - in geothermal, wind, solar, ocean and bioenergy.

For the first time, ABARE and Geoscience Australia have mapped and compiled a comprehensive assessment of the nation's rich energy resource endowment, including both renewables and non-renewables.

The recently published Australian Energy Resource Assessment is now available for download, free of charge, at www.ga.gov.au and colour printed copies can be purchased from Geoscience Australia.

Support for International Renewable Energy and Energy Efficiency Initiatives

Australia is also participating in international efforts to accelerate the development and deployment of both renewable energy and energy efficiency technologies to support the global response to climate change.

Australia joined the International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA) in June 2009 and has committed $5.6 million over 4 years to support this forum.

Today in Washington, Australia will also become a full member of the International Partnership for Energy Efficiency Cooperation (IPEEC), an initiative of the G8 Energy Ministers' meeting in May 2009.

The Australian Government is contributing $150,000 per annum to this forum.

Membership of IPEEC will offer a flexible international forum for Australia to engage exclusively on energy efficiency initiatives as part of the global climate change response.


----------



## Tukker (25 May 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

*Another milestone achieved.*

Victorian Wave Energy License Awarded


First wave energy company to be awarded Victorian wave energy site

Three sites offered for lease. Portland Warrnambool and Philip Island

Proximity of current power transfer infrastructure showing potential to provide up to 20% of Victoria's power requirements.

Price has been hammered unfairly with the recent hysterics, and like most good companies true value will prevail in the end.  I sit and wait for the storm to blow over.


----------



## Boyou (26 May 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

A nice bit of positive news amid the carnage! 


And I celebrate this thread reaching it's second page...


----------



## doogle (26 May 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Tukker said:


> *Another milestone achieved.*
> 
> Victorian Wave Energy License Awarded
> 
> ...




Yep this is good news. Probably should be picked up and run with in the wider media. Signing leases and 20% power - this seems significant. I am glad too that Carnegie have made it to the Eastern states.

Getting to a second page is something to celebrate!


----------



## Tukker (8 June 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

And another one

*Significant Mou signed. 
*
Carnegie Wave Energy Ltd has signed a memorandum of understanding with Northern Hemisphere joint-venture partner EDF EN and French marine defense contractor DCNS to establish the first international wave power project.

http://www.businessspectator.com.au/bs.nsf/Article/Carnegie-Wave-Energy-plans-first-international-pro-623ZY?OpenDocument


----------



## martin35 (9 July 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

What I would really like to see are some progress reports on the construction of the prototype unit so that we the shareholders can get a feel of how things are going. Such reports might even halt the share price slide!


----------



## Bigukraine (9 July 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



martin35 said:


> What I would really like to see are some progress reports on the construction of the prototype unit so that we the shareholders can get a feel of how things are going. Such reports might even halt the share price slide!




feel for you guys, i got out at the .13.5c after the drop from 22c, would like to see what LEETV has to say on the visual progress of the project as he has mentioned he has it on his door step re the time lines the S.A. govt has gone a long way to completing a desal plant in the time that this project was started until now......


----------



## Tukker (29 July 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Im in and to be honest im excited.

*Carnegie wins National Desalination Centre funding*

Once the full scale system is proven I firmly believe the market will begin to see its value. 

Desalination plants cost almost a billion dollars to build - carnegie can do it for less than 500mil. 

OP costs for desal are heavily dependent on the fluctuating cost of energy, bugger all for ceto.

Transmission costs are the same.

Carnegie can modularly increase water production as population demands with smaller infrastructure installments. 

ZERO Emissions 

Nearest wave energy competitor is the Oyster System that has been deployed in scotland to be tested. They found flaws in the original system and had the new design recently approved for more testing. Will take them quite some time to get to the point CWE is at.

Next one was in france the Pelagami. This unit cost more way more than ceto and has been withdrawn for repairs. imo a complete flop.

CWE's design has been out for over a year and efficiency tests in all seas have proven its capacity. They know the numbers at test scale.

The Federal Government's decision to defer the introduction of an emissions trading scheme until at least 2012 has made the task of attracting Australian investors more difficult.  

Climate check-up 'screams world is warming'

2020 is the deadline set for the 20% renewable energy target, and with reports like these its sure to make the public more cautious in the future.


----------



## Tukker (7 August 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Price holding support around 9 cents. Interestingly enough at 9 cents the market cap is the cost of the IP rights and nothing foreward looking has been calculated. 

Carnegie's system is very similar to an american based system currently on track to install a 10 bouy system off Oregon.  Ocean Power Technologies ($60M market cap) has just signed an agreement that represents a major step towards the grant of the first license ever issued by the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission ("FERC") for a commercial-scale wave power project in the US.

Ocean Power's system does not desalinate water and has more inherent flaws than CWE; e.g. multiple underwater generators and a surface bouy system.

Hopefully, if there are no more broker scandals in aus the SP can see more support comming through in the following months as the progress to full scale operations continues.


----------



## Tukker (19 August 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Another decent step forward for Carnegie.  Each of these announcements gives the little green thumb more marketing tools to gathering more funds.  Latest one out has agreed with Carnegie that there is enough potential wave energy in Auz to generate 4x the current power capacity.  They go on to suggest wave power could generate half of Australia's current usage by tapping into only 10% (high estimate) of this.  

Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organization (CSIRO) Study Confirms Australia`s World Class Wave Resource 

Work continues, milestones achieved, company moves forward to commercialisation.

Shares reached a 2 month high on higher volumes, now sitting on 9.6c.


----------



## Tukker (10 September 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Things are running smooth and on schedule for Carnegie. Carnegie appears to be approaching the end of the first commercial demonstration unit.  Heading into 2011 things start to heat up with the full demonstration plant.  Carnegie has delivered on everything it has promised, a stellar achievement for its management and team.  I continue to hold with an average of 9.8c and look forward to the completion of the full scale demonstration plant and a potential re-rating.


----------



## Tukker (23 September 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



> Waves produced in Australia's southern oceans are a world-class, clean energy resource which could deliver a significant proportion of the nation’s future energy needs, according to CSIRO Wealth from Oceans Flagship oceanographers, Dr Mark Hemer and Dr David Griffin.



http://www.csiro.au/multimedia/Wave-energy.html

Listen to the Broadcast here: http://www.csiro.au/files/files/pxtf.mp3


----------



## Tukker (22 October 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

A bit more activity recently. Volume has picked up and the price seems confined to a 0.096 and 0.10 range for the past week and a half. Higher emphasis on the 0.10, i wonder if someone is expecting something.


----------



## awg (26 October 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

I was looking at this again at the magical 9.9c, but regretably did not add some more.

This is a great technology, and they have not had very much support from Government, compared to other Green energy

With the AGM this week, either people are excited, or perhaps CWE installations have performed very well?, as the stock has risen 23%  to 13c atm, and looks like closing with plenty of support


----------



## Tukker (28 October 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

*Commercial Scale CETO Unveiled * as was expected. Funny how the market only reacted a couple days before the announcement.   I swear its all so suspect.  

14.5c still carrying a bit of momentum. 

I fully expect this to settle back around 12 or 11 cents and then stagnate for another 6 months for the actual results to come out. 

NAV of 8cents/share looking pretty well at 14.5 

Good Luck to those like me who still hold


----------



## noie (28 October 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Tukker said:


> *Commercial Scale CETO Unveiled * as was expected. Funny how the market only reacted a couple days before the announcement.   I swear its all so suspect.
> 
> 14.5c still carrying a bit of momentum.
> 
> ...




I stupidly got out on the 9th, (0.098) after thinking they weren't going to produce anything till x-mas...
the volume leading to the announcement is rather suspect.. but still i should have seen that coming,  gl to those that hold..

Very very interested if they just deploy for their own sites or sell the tech for others to install and use.


----------



## Tukker (10 November 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

And here comes the capitol raising.  I figured this would come out after an announcement of some sort. Makes sense. Publish your advanced stage of development, create some Whoop-PAX in the market. Then pump them for more $$  Not enough cash in the kitty to finance the rest of their year, 3 mil is burned every quarter now that we are almost complete.

Look for a major dilution leaving out the simple investors as per usual. 

Disclaimer: I sold out at 14c, will look for a re-entry point near the 8c mark.


----------



## chiasm (10 November 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

I'm still holding some stock and haven't really been paying attention to it, I like the technology though, I'll just see what happens I guess...


----------



## Tukker (9 December 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Selling volume seems to have dried up. Pressure is towards the 10.5 and 11cents. If any more demand backs up in the next week it could offer support for a sp rise. 


De-risking with every update

NAV at around 8 cents still, 

SP currently 10.5 cents, still withing reasonable premium imo.

I would look to raise holding by offering 10.5 if nothing happens before xmas. 


Gone Surfing!


----------



## Tukker (12 December 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

More pressure in this direction will assist advanced projects like Carnegie develop further. 

Go get em!

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/mp/8493918/carbon-price-can-stop-power-pain-gillard/


----------



## chiasm (29 December 2010)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Good to see the SPP oversubscribed and looking forward to a great 2011. Good luck to all holders out there and happy new year


----------



## LeeTV (4 April 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

*Onshore Test Results*
_4th April 2011_
*Onshore pump and hydraulic system test completed.*


Successfully characterised performance in different simulated conditions.
Demonstrated ability to control pressure settings remotely (onshore).
Unit performance results in line with expectations.

Wave energy developer Carnegie Wave Energy (ASX: CWE) is pleased to advise that the onshore testing of the CETO pump and hydraulic module for its Garden Island commercial scale demonstration has been successfully completed.

The test programme involved exhaustive cycling of the pump using a hydraulic actuator to characterise the system performance and to ensure reliable function. Both sinusoidal and irregular waveforms were simulated at various pressure configurations to recreate the bulk of the scenarios likely to be encountered at sea.

A key element of the system is the data acquisition and remote control system which was also tested extensively. This system allows availability of high speed data and complete system control in real-time from the CETO control centre in West Perth. Engineers will man the centre around the clock to conduct power optimisation trials and monitor performance.

Carnegie’s Managing Director Dr Michael Ottaviano said, “We are very pleased with the results of the onshore test program. Mobilisation for offshore deployment is underway.”
A large quantity of data has been acquired during the onshore testing which has been evaluated by Carnegie's technical team and is consistent with expectations. The data is also used to calibrate Carnegie’s computational models thus greatly enhancing the accuracy of future predictions. An image of the testing system is included below and a video is viewable on Carnegie’s website www.carnegiewave.com



> “We are very pleased with the results of the onshore test program. Mobilisation for offshore deployment is underway.”



Very positive test results. Not long now holders. We should see some sp action as we near offshore deployment.


----------



## Tukker (6 April 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



LeeTV said:


> *Onshore Test Results*
> _4th April 2011_
> *Onshore pump and hydraulic system test completed.*
> .....
> Very positive test results. Not long now holders. We should see some sp action as we near offshore deployment.




Indeed, i have been meaning to post something on this development but have not gotten around to it.   

Step by step CWE is getting its feet into the deep end where the big boys play. 

Considering the intellectual rights were $50oddMil and the market cap is 83mil i think the company is fairly priced around 10c. 

I am expecting a re-rating once the final stages of the commercial demonstration are near completion in dec2011, then we can begin taking some larger orders.

 2012-20 are Carnegie's years in my opinion.  Good luck to the planet!


----------



## LeeTV (20 April 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Carnegie makes waves with renewable energy
_RACHEL DONKIN, The West Australian 
April 20, 2011, 7:23 am_







UPDATE 9.05am: Carnegie Wave Energy has notched up a major win in the race to commercialise new renewable energy technologies, after becoming the first company in the southern hemisphere to generate electricity from the ocean's waves.

The WA company announced this morning that it had successfully activated its first commercial-scale CETO unit off Garden Island at the weekend, ahead of schedule.

The milestone, which comes after five years of testing its technology at selected sites across the country, means Carnegie is a step closer to producing the promised 5MW of grid-connected power from the site.

Carnegie's technology, developed by company founder and inventor Alan Burns, relies on buoys anchored on the ocean floor that use the motion of passing waves to drive pumps which then deliver pressurised water to shore.

The company will monitor power produced at the Garden Island site over the next month and if all goes to plan, will eventually install up to 30 units, enough to produce power for 3500 homes.

Carnegie managing director Michael Ottaviano said yesterday the unit was producing power "exactly as expected".

"This is the most significant milestone in Carnegie's history," Dr Ottaviano said.

The State Government has invested $12.5 million in Carnegie's efforts to bring its CETO technology to market.

But despite Australia's reliable wave source, the company has increasingly been forced to look overseas for development funds.

In 2009, it scrapped plans to develop the world's biggest wave power project near Albany after it was overlooked for a major Federal Government grant.

The $300 million pilot project had aimed to produce 50MW of power, enough electricity for 30,000 homes.

WA gets about 5 per cent of its power from renewable sources, predominantly wind energy. The Federal Government has set a national target of 20 per cent by 2020.

Carnegie shares were unchanged at 10 cents at 9.05am.


----------



## LeeTV (20 April 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

All set to catch the next energy wave
_Giles Parkinson_

The weekend just past was a pretty lousy one for surf in the Perth region, with wave heights around knee to waste high at best. Not great for surfers, but just fine for developers of ocean energy, such as the Perth-based Carnegie Wave Energy. To generate electricity from the ocean, you don’t need big waves, you just need constant wave motion.

Early on Sunday Perth time, Australia’s first commercial-size wave energy machine – developed by Carnegie – was quietly deployed and began producing power from its pump anchored around 25 metres under the sea off the Garden Island Naval Base.

It was a hugely significant moment for Carnegie, which has spent more than a decade developing its CETO technology, which has been refined from an original idea from company founder Alan Burns, the oil and mining entrepreneur who became fascinated by ocean energy after being pummelled by some truly big waves in Hawaii and off Rottnest Island nearly two decades ago.

And it could also be a truly significant moment for the energy industry as a whole. Wave energy, in theory at least, could provide up to one third of Australia’s energy needs, according to Carnegie, although the CSIRO has predicted even greater potential.

In a country rich with renewable sources such as wind, solar and geothermal, not to mention its fossil fuels, it will likely never meet that capacity. But it could play a key role in some areas, particularly if it delivers on its cost predictions, and may become critical to the energy needs of countries in Europe, Africa and South America, that have few other options.

The first units are going to be horrendously expensive, which is what most people expected, but once it achieves economies of scale, most ocean energy developers are confident that they will be challenging wind on cost per megawatt hour – which is not something many people anticipated at all.

“This is a huge milestone for us,” says Carnegie CEO Michael Ottaviano, who adds that the unit, designed to deliver more than 100kW, is so far performing to expectations. “What we are doing now is demonstrating the technically novel part. Once we are comfortable with that, we move on to the less novel part – installing pipes and turbines – and then its just about connecting multiple units.”

The single CETO pump that is installed off Garden Island is anchored to the ocean floor and an attached buoy moves in harmony with the motion of the passing waves, driving the pump, which in turn pressurises water that will be delivered ashore via a pipeline. This water, in turn, will drive a hydraulic turbine, generating zero-emission electricity. The water can also be used to supply a reverse osmosis desalination plant, replacing the traditional greenhouse gas-emitting electricity driven pumps.






Pump, attachment and connector being deployed from barge

Ottaviano says Carnegie will monitor the unit’s performance over the next 6-8 weeks, but within the next few months will make a decision on where to deploy its first full-scale demonstration plant, likely to be up to 20 units generating around 2MW of power.

Garden Island is the most likely option, because it can deliver the project in the quickest time, but the company is also being courted by Reunion Island, where its partner, the French energy giant EDF, is offering to pay half its costs and the French government offering to pay a generous feed in tariff.






BA operational off Garden Island

Wherever the first demonstration plant is built, the future roll-out of multiple units is likely to take place overseas, where some countries such as Ireland and Scotland are battling to become the world centre for ocean energy.

“The countries pursuing wave energy are doing so because they see a competitive advantage,” Ottaviano says. “They want to own the space. It’s not just about generating kilowatt hours into the grid, it’s about industry development and IP generation. That sort of argument doesn’t penetrate in Australia. All we hear about is the costs in developing the technologies.”

Ottaviano notes that Ireland, where Carnegie has developed strong commercial relationships, is the only country in the world with a defined wave energy target – it wants to install 500MW of capacity by 2020.

Carnegie’s own goal is to have 40-50MW of installed capacity by 2015, and it is likely to happen either in western European countries that are offering generous tariffs, or on remote islands, where local authorities are seeking to displace expensive diesel.

Ottaviano says analysis by Parsons Brinckerhoff suggested that once economies of scale are achieved, costs could fall to as low as 12c per kilowatt hour. “We will start higher than that, so the best markets for us will be where we can get the best tariffs.”

In Bermuda, for instance, where the company has recently installed a wave-monitoring buoy, the proposed tariff is 42c/kWh. “The trick for us is in the next five years, deploy 50MW of projects in high tariff region and use them to generate economies of scale to get costs down to 12-13c/kWh, Ottaviano says. “At that point we will be competitive with wind.”


----------



## Tukker (6 May 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Trading halt.

Probably another diluting capital raising....

News article out.

http://www.edenmagnet.com.au/news/local/news/general/towards-a-greener-eden/2153758.aspx?storypage=0

"Wave energy could be underway as soon as 2012 if a prototype system tested in Western Australia proves to be a keeper."

"Carnegie Wave Energy (CWE) scientists are analysing wave data this week following a two week test run of the southern hemisphere’s first full scale wave energy unit, the CETO 3, off Western Australia."


----------



## Tukker (12 May 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

CWE is about to mature in 2012 and people seem to believe in it.

Capital raising @10c and shares won't even touch it.  Trading at 11.5c with no signs of anyone selling at the 10c.  

Roll out expected in 2012, I think this is the last chance to get into carnegie at these base prices.

with the political set-back in the nuclear camp this again pushes alternative energies into the forefront; where Carnegie is a leader. 

 my 2c anyway, im pretty sure everyone is hunting down the next elephant miner instead


----------



## martin35 (16 June 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

With the Test completed and the results analysed and this design contract they should be in a position soon to negotiate some hardware orders. That is when the price should show some serious rises


----------



## pixel (16 June 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Tukker said:


> CWE is about to mature in 2012 and people seem to believe in it.
> 
> Capital raising @10c and shares won't even touch it.  Trading at 11.5c with no signs of anyone selling at the 10c.
> 
> ...



 Sadly, "they" did sell CWE down below 10c; but not much else was to be expected, given the general direction of the markets. Especially the last few weeks have dealt rather savagely especially with minnows such as CWE. I sincerely hope you're right and 2012 becomes the year of recognition. It would be a pity if the intellectual property were lost to some foreign taker-overer.


----------



## martin35 (20 June 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> Sadly, "they" did sell CWE down below 10c; but not much else was to be expected, given the general direction of the markets. Especially the last few weeks have dealt rather savagely especially with minnows such as CWE. I sincerely hope you're right and 2012 becomes the year of recognition. It would be a pity if the intellectual property were lost to some foreign taker-overer.
> 
> View attachment 43281



 The trouble with all these technical shares is that the markets are always too impatient.
Against that they usually hold the capability to be multi-baggers which is rarely true for blue chips. We just have to ignore the blips and be patient with what looks to me like a really good system.


----------



## Tukker (29 June 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

wow.... in the 7s now... never thought i would see the day. Market Cap of 70mil, hardly an appreciation of the IP or the developments of the last 3 years. I love the tech. It just needs some attention. Get the pr machine running...  

Im going to buy more tomorrow.


----------



## Tukker (4 July 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Next tranche of money from the 12.5mil grant delivered. All development targets met. getting closer.

http://uk.ibtimes.com/articles/20110701/carnegie-update-on-perth-wave-energy-project.htm


----------



## Tukker (5 July 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Carnegie Announces initial full scale performance results positive.

Delivery water pressure exceeds osmosis requirement

Performance in line with computer models - design for power off-take system being finalized

Independent assessment of results under way, results due in a month

Everything on track, all eyes dotted and waves surfed! Lets make some money!

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01195026


----------



## Tukker (11 July 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Carbon Tax is revealed, seems to have support, roll out July 2012.

EVERYBODY SCRAMBLE!

Dump the top 500 polluter stocks and put the money into renewable energy companies.  Which ones you say?  The best ones of course!

Carnegie up 20.51%
Ceramic Fuel Cells ltd up 15.38%
Geodynamics up 26.87% (over 100% in 2 weeks)
Pertathermal ltd up 15.15%
Silex Solutions only 8% ??  guess they have fallen off their pedestal 

Lets see if the carbon tax makes it to 2012

Good Luck to holders.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 August 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Have a look at 7Mate, right now on TV.  Amazing new engineering in wave technology.  Not CWE but its competitors.


----------



## Tukker (31 August 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Have a look at 7Mate, right now on TV.  Amazing new engineering in wave technology.  Not CWE but its competitors.




What was the name of it. 

Competitors are abundant,but few desalinate water as efficiently as cwe.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 August 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Pelamis was one of three companies that I remember.   Long sausage thing in the water - very clever. 

None of the three were desalination plants.  Only power.


----------



## danbradster (31 August 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Pelamis was one of three companies that I remember.   Long sausage thing in the water - very clever.
> 
> None of the three were desalination plants.  Only power.




There was also underwater turbines, tidal power or something.


----------



## Tukker (7 November 2011)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



danbradster said:


> There was also underwater turbines, tidal power or something.




Every additional apparatus installed underwater increases the maintenance costs and risk of the system. I don't see them as competitors.  Kinetic pumps with limited moving parts keeps things simple, and thus cheaper to maintain; another +1 to CWE

Tidal power is interesting, but it has limited latitudes it can operate efficiently.

All in all the only thing causing CWE not to be competitive is the insanely low cost of fossil fuels (regardless of Carbon Tax).


----------



## pixel (1 May 2012)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

At last: Finance secured for Garden Island power plant.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01293358

good news for long-suffering holders - including this here "Greenie"


----------



## prawn_86 (16 July 2012)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

In a trading halt at the moment but ABC is reporting that Gillard is set to announce that Carnegie wave power will be used to power a naval base.

If it is true then it is great news for the company, getting a long term gov contract proving their technology


----------



## pixel (16 July 2012)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

the news is already out:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01314100

and the Market reacted straight away.
(Some bright sparks may have "anticipated" something a few days earlier  )


----------



## Shaneus (8 February 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Yet another stock dilution.  Meanwhile our directors continue to accept their salaries, not to mention the packaged stock and options (more potential dilutions).

We all love this science experiment, but have any future earnings or profits been forecast?  How does anyone here value this stock?


----------



## Country Lad (8 February 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Shaneus said:


> How does anyone here value this stock?




As a penny dreadful getting dreadfuller.

With a billion shares on issue, they will probably need up to $30 odd million to get this commercialised.  That will result in 2 billion shares at half thee current value.  Any appreciable profit from their gizmos will still only be stuff all per share. 

Better value elsewhere until the concept is proven commercial (a long way off).

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel (8 February 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Shaneus said:


> Yet another stock dilution.  Meanwhile our directors continue to accept their salaries, not to mention the packaged stock and options (more potential dilutions).
> 
> We all love this science experiment, but have any future earnings or profits been forecast?  How does anyone here value this stock?



I still held a few in my "Green" portfolio; reading this morning's announcement, I made sure they all "went" in the Open Auction. As an early bird, I even got 3.9c.
Now I have a month to decide whether I want them back at 3.2c. At this stage, I won't bet on it. But that is solely based on Technicals.


----------



## groundhog (14 July 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

I am wondering whether anyone else has noticed that this stock has risen forty percent in the last couple of weeks.  The buyers are outnumbering the sellers by a considerable amount promising further rises in the coming weeks.

It might be that the construction stage is about to begin and a three or four cent sp may not be available too much longer.


----------



## groundhog (7 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Not too many stocks would have outperformed this one today.  On a day when the market lost $27 billion, this one was up 10.5 % on high volume.

There were no new announcements and the recent surge can only be explained by the market gaining confidence that the company will deliver on it's promise to have a plant producing power and freshwater by next year.

Commencement of construction will raise the profile substantially putting upward pressure on the sp.  The opportunity to get a stock this close to realising it's biggest goal to date are few and far between.

I have liked the stock for quite a few years and like many on this forum have had my patience severely tested.  With a sp of under 5 cents and on the verge of delivering, it might be a good time to have a fresh look.


----------



## Porper (8 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> Not too many stocks would have outperformed this one today.  On a day when the market lost $27 billion, this one was up 10.5 % on high volume.




Volume is pathetic on this dog stock. Yes it increased today but hardly high volume.



groundhog said:


> There were no new announcements and the recent surge can only be explained by the market gaining confidence.




Surge? This company has lost over 94.0% in value since 2008. Surge, maybe but in the wrong direction.



groundhog said:


> I have liked the stock for quite a few years.




See above...lost 94.0% over the period you have liked it. Enough said. If you want to ramp it I think you need some logic behind your comments. For newbies looking at this stock - beware as it is a gamble only. It may head higher but it could equally delist i.m.o. The only slight positive is that price has hit multi year support. Doesn't mean it's heading up though.


----------



## groundhog (8 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Porper, 

I don't consider it to be ramping by highlighting that the stock has reached an important turning point.  It has taken more than ten years to arrive at this point.  The development phase is now complete and the construction phase will commence in the next quarter.  I do not deny that the stock was pushed above 40 cents by punters wearing rose coloured glasses.  It is often the case with highly speculative stocks that die before they reach fruition.  This one has managed to ride out that storm and looks to be in sight of delivering.

Some research will show you that buy recommendations are beginning to emerge.  That is something I have not seen before.  It may account for the surge that has been underway in recent days.  I believe that buyers sense that the stock is about to be rerated now that construction is about to begin.

Another 8 million shares have been traded this morning already and the sp went up to 4.9 cents.  You may regard it as a dog but a growing number of traders have a different opinion.


----------



## pixel (8 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> Porper,
> 
> I don't consider it to be ramping by highlighting that the stock has reached an important turning point.  It has taken more than ten years to arrive at this point.  The development phase is now complete and the construction phase will commence in the next quarter.  I do not deny that the stock was pushed above 40 cents by punters wearing rose coloured glasses.  It is often the case with highly speculative stocks that die before they reach fruition.  This one has managed to ride out that storm and looks to be in sight of delivering.
> 
> ...




Never mind, groundhog
Some don't like it and call it a dog; but this old cat has been watching its Fundamentals for a number of years and likes the concept of "free" energy. I've also been mindful of the Technicals, therefore haven't maintained a continuous holding. 
Currently, I'm again building a position, starting from below 4c (see blue arrow) and trading small swings to keep the risk down. I've taken part profit yesterday at 4.3c, but am again accumulating today as I see continuing support in the chart.




The weekly chart suggests resistance may come in around 5.4c:


----------



## pixel (8 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Speeding Ticket 
and usual reply "No" and "Not applicable"

That will usually lead to some buying opportunities.


----------



## groundhog (8 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

This summary from the response.

"Carnegie has announced to the ASX significant recent progress on its flagship Perth Wave Energy Project which when operating will be a world first demonstration of both power and freshwater production from wave energy. This recent progress includes:
● securing an additional $2.7m in Government grant funding
● placing 9 of 10 major supplier contracts
● receiving $852,511 in Government grant payments
As a result, there has also been reference to Carnegie’s Perth Project in the media (The Australian, The Herald Sun, The Albany Advertiser etc) and by broking houses, including Paterson’s Securities placing a buy recommendation."


----------



## groundhog (15 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> Speeding Ticket
> and usual reply "No" and "Not applicable"
> 
> That will usually lead to some buying opportunities.




How true.

Closed at 4.9 cents, what is your take on breaking through 5 cents and beyond?

Cheers


----------



## pixel (15 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> How true.
> 
> Closed at 4.9 cents, what is your take on breaking through 5 cents and beyond?
> 
> Cheers




I thought they might be fully priced by now, considering the triangle breakout 2 weeks ago.
Had to take the day off today, so I missed today's Marubozu candle. Quite likely, we'll se 5c+ as early as tomorrow.


----------



## pixel (16 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

There you go:


----------



## groundhog (22 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

What are the charts telling you this week Pixel?  I thought it was a telling week, one in which I expected a withdrawal below 5 cents.  It hasn't happened so far, which I find encouraging.  FWIW I reckon the chart looks pretty damn good and promising to look even better when the announcements start to flow.


----------



## pixel (23 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> What are the charts telling you this week Pixel?  I thought it was a telling week, one in which I expected a withdrawal below 5 cents.  It hasn't happened so far, which I find encouraging.  FWIW I reckon the chart looks pretty damn good and promising to look even better when the announcements start to flow.




The weekly chart suggests some resistance of sorts; that's why I have taken part profit (at average 5.4c) when doubts appeared about further progress.




It is however possible that we see further rises to the next two Fibonacci levels (approximating a double bottom close enough to the zero-to-100% range shown). Therefore I only sold about half. May even buy them back.

PS: I just received an invitation to 







> Join Carnegie Wave Energy’s CEO, Dr Michael Ottaviano in Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne & Perth, where he will provide an update on the Perth Wave Energy Project as it enters construction phase.  Venues have a limited capacity, so please RSVP as soon as possible.


----------



## groundhog (23 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

It would be nice to see it close at 5.4 cents or higher, it looks every chance of doing that.  I look forward to next months roadshow presentation in Brisbane.  I have been hoping something like this would happen.


----------



## groundhog (26 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Up 14% in this mornings trading, does not appear to want to stay in the sixes for long.  I am wondering what is driving this momentum.


----------



## pixel (26 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> Up 14% in this mornings trading, does not appear to want to stay in the sixes for long.  I am wondering what is driving this momentum.




That's hard to tell; the enthusiasm of early buying looked more like buy some rumour, which I took as an invitration for a quick swing trade. Sold out at 6.2, back in the buying queue at loawer levels.


----------



## groundhog (26 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> That's hard to tell; the enthusiasm of early buying looked more like buy some rumour, which I took as an invitration for a quick swing trade. Sold out at 6.2, back in the buying queue at loawer levels.
> 
> View attachment 54036




You will have had a good day if it gets back to last Fridays closing price.


----------



## groundhog (27 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Carnegie has just signed a deal on desalination with Water Corporation.  This will send the sp much higher in today's trading.

http://www.carnegiewave.com/files/a...27_Water Corp Cooperation Agreement_Final.pdf


----------



## pixel (27 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> Carnegie has just signed a deal on desalination with Water Corporation.  This will send the sp much higher in today's trading.
> 
> http://www.carnegiewave.com/files/a...27_Water Corp Cooperation Agreement_Final.pdf




I was a little puzzled about the phrase 







> Agreement   allows   the   *Water   Corporation   to   provide   support   to Carnegie* for its wave powered seawater desalination pilot plant.



(my bolds)
... sounds a little like "spin" ...


----------



## groundhog (27 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> I was a little puzzled about the phrase (my bolds)
> ... sounds a little like "spin" ...




Not sure what a globally recognised leader in desalination would gain by spin.


----------



## groundhog (28 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Buyers out number sellers 3 to 1, likely to open at 7 cents.


----------



## pixel (28 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> Buyers out number sellers 3 to 1, likely to open at 7 cents.




Congrats, groundhog
you were right, and I did buy back in at 7c as soon as I realised it.

Meanwhile, there are 16M+ bids vs 1.4M offers 

Where to now? It feels already like Stratosphere


----------



## groundhog (28 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> Congrats, groundhog
> you were right, and I did buy back in at 7c as soon as I realised it.
> 
> Meanwhile, there are 16M+ bids vs 1.4M offers
> ...




My feeling is that CWE was sold down during the bad years for reasons beyond it's control.  REH and EDF were major contributors in that respect.

Before that, CWE had been a 20 cent stock and higher.  The technology has not changed and the story is still the same, only now it is about to begin for real.

These spectacular rises in the sp, is just the stock regaining it's rightful value.

IMHO it's rightful value is somewhere between 20 cents and $1.

A utility that produces electricity and freshwater should to be irresistible to many potential customers around the world.  I love a good success story and I love it even more when it is Australian.  Managed well, this company could be anything.


----------



## pixel (28 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> My feeling is that CWE was sold down during the bad years for reasons beyond it's control.  REH and EDF were major contributors in that respect.
> 
> Before that, CWE had been a 20 cent stock and higher.  The technology has not changed and the story is still the same, only now it is about to begin for real.
> 
> ...




While I share your sentiment especially about Australian Innovators, the sad reality is that our crop of politicians fail miserably to provide support.
I remember that many (could be ten) years ago, Carnegie offered to purify *free of charge *Gigalitres of water at the bottom of Wellington Dam, where run-off from farms had washed lots of salts and nutrients in, rendering the water unfit for consumption and even irrigation. I can't remember the exact terms of their proposal, but the WA Government declined, preferring to build the costly desal plant in Kwinana, which is powered by electricity. 

The concerns I had - and still have - about wave energy projects like the one at Garden Island have more to do with economy and politics than doubting CWE's expertise. When they had to tap shareholders at 3.5c, diluting the base to 1.5 Billion, I put the revenue from electricity generated by a 5MW plant in relation to the capex and the market cap. While it's a smart move to sell the first installation to the Military - who habitually don't care about costs - I figured it may take one or more decades for their technology (and patents) to bear commercial fruit on a global civilian scale. Maybe OK for youngsters, but I'm fast approaching my Use-by date


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Groundhog or pixel, what's the reason for the price action please?  Is it about upcoming construction?


----------



## groundhog (28 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Groundhog or pixel, what's the reason for the price action please?  Is it about upcoming construction?




Basically, the world needs energy and freshwater.  A single plant that produces both without producing greenhouse gas emissions has worldwide appeal.

Ten years of development has gone in to getting to this stage.  Better to be buying in just before construction than years out on a concept. This plant should be looked upon as a demonstration plant (which it is), and not a stand alone energy plant.

It's main purpose is to showcase the technology.  Once built, potential customers will see exactly what the technology can do.  Such is the versatility of the technology, that a variety of applications can be adapted to their own specific requirements.

Interest from the US Navy, Indonesia, Ireland, Bermuda, France, Canada, Chile, etc should not be underestimated.

The likes of Bloomberg are now telling the story.  A lot more people are hearing about it and obviously liking what they hear.

You can buy a lot more stocks @ 7 cents than you can @ 70 cents, which it will be when it has orders in for more projects here and overseas.

Pixel, it is too late for our politicians to interrupt the progress of CWE.  Two years ago, I would not have said the same thing.


----------



## pixel (28 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Groundhog or pixel, what's the reason for the price action please?  Is it about upcoming construction?




I believe so, GB

They are also pretty good at timing announcements about

grant monies coming in
orders placed
visitors welcomed
and general "Updates"
all very positively worded. And that's why I'm half expecting (*sus*pecting?) another capital raising...
I would, however, be much happier if they'd include some details about the costing side of things, e.g. How much does one of the actuators cost? How much concrete goes into the foundations where the tether is anchored? *Facts please...*


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Thanks guys for the info.  I rarely look at sub 10c stocks and so missed out.  I like the story.


----------



## groundhog (28 August 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> I believe so, GB
> 
> They are also pretty good at timing announcements about
> 
> ...




There is a lot we do know, it will cost $34 million to build this one.  Most of the hardware is off the shelf, as much of it is used in off shore oil and gas wells.

Naturally, the cost to build this first project will be relatively expensive.  Economy of scale for building a larger number, should decrease the cost per project.

It is possible that the funding for overseas projects could come from many different sources, ie defence budgets, foreign aid, mining companies, agricultural industry and more.

Archipelagos such as in Indonesia, the Philippines and the Caribbean are dependent on oil for much of their energy production.  Breaking that dependence would be worth much more to them than to other countries with other resources.  How do you put a value on that?  Too complicated for me, but it must be high.


----------



## groundhog (4 September 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks guys for the info.  I rarely look at sub 10c stocks and so missed out.  I like the story.




I am tipping this one won't remain a sub 10 cent stock once construction starts in a few weeks.  Today's
activity looks pretty good trading in the high 6's, perhaps a bit of accumulation going on.


----------



## prawn_86 (5 September 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> I am tipping this one won't remain a sub 10 cent stock once construction starts in a few weeks.  Today's
> activity looks pretty good trading in the high 6's, perhaps a bit of accumulation going on.




Hi Groundhog,

What analysis can you provide for this tip? Saying a stock will increase nearly 100% in a few weeks, on the back of a project starting (not being completed) needs more analysis than simply saying they are a good company. Plenty of companies are starting projects within the next few weeks, yet I doubt any of them will double.

Thanks


----------



## groundhog (5 September 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



prawn_86 said:


> Hi Groundhog,
> 
> What analysis can you provide for this tip? Saying a stock will increase nearly 100% in a few weeks, on the back of a project starting (not being completed) needs more analysis than simply saying they are a good company. Plenty of companies are starting projects within the next few weeks, yet I doubt any of them will double.
> 
> Thanks






prawn_86 said:


> Hi Groundhog,
> 
> What analysis can you provide for this tip? Saying a stock will increase nearly 100% in a few weeks, on the back of a project starting (not being completed) needs more analysis than simply saying they are a good company. Plenty of companies are starting projects within the next few weeks, yet I doubt any of them will double.
> 
> Thanks




Good morning Prawn,

I have been following this stock for about five years.  Like all startup technologies, it has had it's ups and downs in developing and proving itself.  That phase is now over and the company has begun preparations for construction beginning in the coming weeks.  Last year they successfully deployed a buoy and carried out a series of tests to prove that high pressure seawater could be pumped ashore.  This was a full scale buoy of the type to be used in the project.  Getting the high pressure ashore is the hard part, converting it into either electrons or freshwater is easily achieved using proven technology that has been used for many decades.

With this behind them they then secured funding to build the project through federal and state grants as well as cash raising they are now fully funded.

In June of this year the sp was 2.8 cents, yesterday's close was 6.9 cents.  All announcements since June have been of a predictable nature.  What then has propelled the sp upward over 100%?

I believe the technology fills a void that has not been attained by any other company in the world.  Emission free production of energy and freshwater are commodities that the world needs.  I have heard it said that you should invest in companies that produces what the world consumes.

This company is doing that and it is what I have based my prediction that the sp will rise above 10 cents in the very near future.  The project has secured off takes to supply energy to Australia's biggest naval base.  It has also formed an alliance with WaterCorp to develop the desalination component.

Off the shelf technology used in offshore oil and gas are used in the process.  The project is due for completion at the end of the first quarter next year.  Unless something unforeseen happens in the next few months, I can see nothing that would suggest that this project won't deliver.

If you have a counter argument I would be glad to hear it.


----------



## prawn_86 (5 September 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> If you have a counter argument I would be glad to hear it.




There are still no figures provided by yourself. What size market cap will it have at 10 cents? What are its expected earnings when the project is complete? What about costs or time delays? etc etc

Or from a technical perspective you could provide a chart as Pixel has done.

Where did you get the ten cent figure from? Why not 9 cents? Or 11 cents?

There are a hell of a lot of good technological ideas out there but just because they are a good idea and have got into a pilot phase doesnt mean their stock price will double. Check out EDE or MHM as examples that comes to mind.


----------



## pixel (5 September 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



prawn_86 said:


> There are still no figures provided by yourself. What size market cap will it have at 10 cents? What are its expected earnings when the project is complete? What about costs or time delays? etc etc
> 
> Or from a technical perspective you could provide a chart as Pixel has done.
> 
> ...




Hi Prawn;
GH used the term "won't remain a sub 10 cent stock", and with that I can agree.
10c is usually a psychological hurdle, separating "penny-dreadful" stocks from what many consider halfway decent investment opportunities. See GB's admission "I don't look at..."

I believe that CWE, after many years of neglect by the Market, has finally a decent chance of being rerated as a halfway decent prospect. Using the weekly chart and Fibonacci as a guide, I can see 11c+ as an easy early target. No guarantee, as always, but I have (again!) quite a pile of money riding on it.




(I wish my investment rules had allowed me to take up much more at the 3.5c spp earlier this year.)


----------



## groundhog (5 September 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

It is a good thing that I didn't predict a multiple, which is what I really believe but I didn't want to appear over optimistic.

You don't get many opportunities to buy a decent stake in a utility without spending big bucks.  The technology has no precedent in which to benchmark future growth so anything is possible.

Let's just aim for 10 cents and see what happens.

Putting a very large self elevating platform near Garden Island should be enough to pull another 3 cents but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## groundhog (14 September 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> Hi Prawn;
> GH used the term "won't remain a sub 10 cent stock", and with that I can agree.
> 10c is usually a psychological hurdle, separating "penny-dreadful" stocks from what many consider halfway decent investment opportunities. See GB's admission "I don't look at..."
> 
> ...




You shouldn't have to wait much longer!

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=503653000


----------



## Tano (14 September 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

slightly off topic. I wish to view the index of all the utility companies to see how the whole sector is moving.

CWE shows in Amibroker as Sector 10 Utilities, Index 28.  A google search shows the S&P indicies for Utilities is XUJ. 
1)Where do i find the list of companies that make up the XUJ?  
2)It seems XUJ index only shows the ASX 200 companies that are utilities. Where do i find an index of ALL asx utilties?
3)What does Index 28 in amibroker translate to?

I dont see any answers to the above questions here
http://www.spindices.com/indices/equity/sp-asx-200-utilities-sector

Thanks


----------



## groundhog (26 September 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Tano said:


> slightly off topic. I wish to view the index of all the utility companies to see how the whole sector is moving.
> 
> CWE shows in Amibroker as Sector 10 Utilities, Index 28.  A google search shows the S&P indicies for Utilities is XUJ.
> 1)Where do i find the list of companies that make up the XUJ?
> ...




Tano,

CWE will technically be a utility after PWEP is built as they will receive income from Defence for power and freshwater.  This project is mainly to demonstrate the technical aspects of building and operating CETO rather than as a commercial plant. This type of arrangement is unlikely to be repeated for future projects.

The focus of the company is to either build or oversee the building of future projects under partnering arrangements.  Once built the plants will be handed over to utility companies for them to run commercially.  CWE will receive royalty payments from these companies.  this will leave them free to further develop the technology and improve the construction capability.  

EDF have alliances with a variety of energy players in nuclear, wind, solar, tidal, hydro, biomass etc.  CWE was chosen as their preferred wave energy partner.

Most of the CWE management team are engineers giving an indication as to their priorities.


----------



## ProfesorAde (11 October 2013)

*HMAS Cerberus- Carnegie Wave Energy*

John
Are they to procure with this project?
I bet my bar on it


----------



## groundhog (11 October 2013)

*Re: HMAS Cerberus- Carnegie Wave Energy*



ProfesorAde said:


> John
> Are they to procure with this project?
> I bet my bar on it




Prof, procurement would be uppermost in their thinking IMO.  Other aspects of your first post are intriguing!


----------



## groundhog (16 November 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Only weeks away from construction and it would appear someone is going all out to accumulate a large holding.  Small trades are used to get the price down followed by a big buy late in the day.

It is presumed that this is being done in anticipation of construction beginning in the next few weeks.  No doubt the spotlight will be on the Garden Island project once construction is under way.

Going by past observations, the SP would be expected to go up on positive announcements.  This has happened before, sometimes spectacularly so but has been based only on assumptions.

A real project delivering power and freshwater would be a world first.  That would be the motivation for the systematic accumulation that is currently being seen.

Within weeks we should see the platform positioned off Garden Island as the real work begins.


----------



## pixel (18 November 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Today's trading halt and subsequent lifting came as a pleasant surprise to me.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01466650

I see it not so much as a fund raising, but a bridging loan, to be repaid from next year's tax refund.
And it seems the Market looks at it that way too. Let's see how it goes at 2:25 when trading resumes. 
I hold already.

swift reaction: Up over 10%


----------



## groundhog (3 December 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> Today's trading halt and subsequent lifting came as a pleasant surprise to me.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01466650
> 
> I see it not so much as a fund raising, but a bridging loan, to be repaid from next year's tax refund.
> ...




The SP has been locked in a range between 4.2 cents and 4.5 cents for some time.  Today it has nudged up to 4.8 cents which I see as a positive sign that there could be a breakout in an upwards direction, very soon.  There has been a buildup of buyers in the last couple of days.  The construction stage is on the verge of commencing, possibly as close as next week.  It has been a long time in getting to this stage, as a long time holder, I am glad that the waiting is over.

DYOR


----------



## prawn_86 (3 December 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> I am tipping this one won't remain a sub 10 cent stock once construction starts in a few weeks.  Today's
> activity looks pretty good trading in the high 6's, perhaps a bit of accumulation going on.






prawn_86 said:


> There are still no figures provided by yourself. What size market cap will it have at 10 cents? What are its expected earnings when the project is complete? What about costs or time delays? etc etc
> 
> Or from a technical perspective you could provide a chart as Pixel has done.
> 
> ...







groundhog said:


> The SP has been locked in a range between 4.2 cents and 4.5 cents for some time.  Today it has nudged up to 4.8 cents which I see as a positive sign that there could be a breakout in an upwards direction, very soon.  There has been a buildup of buyers in the last couple of days.  The construction stage is on the verge of commencing, possibly as close as next week.  It has been a long time in getting to this stage, as a long time holder, I am glad that the waiting is over.
> 
> DYOR





Hi Groundhog,

You are obviously a champion of this stock, but it has not met your expectations of being over 10 cents. Can you provide any reasoning for this? Its been 8 weeks since your initial comments on this and the stock has dropped nearly 35% in value.

Purely out of interest, at what point would you cut your losses?


----------



## pixel (3 December 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> The SP has been locked in a range between 4.2 cents and 4.5 cents for some time.  Today it has nudged up to 4.8 cents which I see as a positive sign that there could be a breakout in an upwards direction, very soon.  There has been a buildup of buyers in the last couple of days.  The construction stage is on the verge of commencing, possibly as close as next week.  It has been a long time in getting to this stage, as a long time holder, I am glad that the waiting is over.
> 
> DYOR



It did dip after my last chart on the 18th, but I accepted that, having been early.
Today, it's definitely moving against Market Trend, so I'm happily holding.


----------



## groundhog (3 December 2013)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



prawn_86 said:


> Hi Groundhog,
> 
> You are obviously a champion of this stock, but it has not met your expectations of being over 10 cents. Can you provide any reasoning for this? Its been 8 weeks since your initial comments on this and the stock has dropped nearly 35% in value.
> 
> Purely out of interest, at what point would you cut your losses?






prawn_86 said:


> Hi Groundhog,
> Hi Prawn,
> 
> You are obviously a champion of this stock, but it has not met your expectations of being over 10 cents. Can you provide any reasoning for this? Its been 8 weeks since your initial comments on this and the stock has dropped nearly 35% in value.
> ...




They are about to build the first project of it's kind in the world.  We know that the technology works, that was proven during trials last year.  The company has engaged the services of experts in marine engineering, desalination and renewable energy power generation to help construct this project.

If we go back to June of this year, the SP was sitting at 2.8 cents, so it is up over 60% if you want to look at a longer time span.  Show me a small cap stock that doesn't jump around.  However, these fluctuations are irrelevant as they all predate the construction of the first power and desalination plant.

The market requires something tangible before the SP will go to the next level.  By June next year that will be realised, as construction progresses and milestones are achieved, I expect the SP will have risen accordingly.

The current SP is only just below the average cost of my holding, accumulated over several years with the bulk being in the last year.  I am very happy with where the SP is sitting at the moment.  My intention was always to be a long term holder and that has not changed.

For the SP to remain at, or below these levels, would indicate a failure of the company to deliver on their promises.  They have always been quite conservative in the way they have done business, sometimes frustratingly so.  I have no doubt that they will be successful with this project, opening the way for more projects in Australia and overseas.

DYOR


----------



## groundhog (15 January 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> It did dip after my last chart on the 18th, but I accepted that, having been early.
> Today, it's definitely moving against Market Trend, so I'm happily holding.
> 
> View attachment 55659




Hi Pixel,

It has been some time since your last chart, I am wondering if you could give us an updated one.  There appears to be growing interest now that the project has started.  It has moved out of the 4 cent range that it was trading in and is now in a range between 5.2 and 5.4 cents.

They have been doing the foundation work for a month now so a progress report should not be far off.  If everything is going to plan it may encourage a few more to want to buy in and the SP to move to a new level. The buyers have outnumbered the sellers for quite some time and there has been some good publicity put out to the media.

Thanks

GH


----------



## ChrisJH (7 April 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

CWE had some good publicity and news lately, pushing it towards 0.06 a share but their capital raising of $6 million at 0.05 has halted the upwards progress of the SP. Will take additional good news and success with their current projects to get the SP back on track.


----------



## pixel (7 April 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> Hi Pixel,
> 
> It has been some time since your last chart, I am wondering if you could give us an updated one.  There appears to be growing interest now that the project has started.  It has moved out of the 4 cent range that it was trading in and is now in a range between 5.2 and 5.4 cents.
> 
> ...



Can do, GH
(sorry for being late - I missed your request at the time  )

I did sell out - purely on technical grounds: Harami reversal on March 24 - just before the Trading Halt. While I had expected the need for more cash - they always do - I'm quite happy to wait for the Market reaction following the deadline, April 17th. More often than not, prices drop back *below* the spp offer price.




Note: The support line shows still a rising trend; even a temporary (false) break wouldn't be much of a concern. Longer-term, I still believe 6c will be (and remain) broken within a year.


----------



## groundhog (8 April 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Thanks, Pixel, the latest cash raising put the breaks on what was a pretty good rally.  The cash that they have raised, along with the $22 mil from the CEFC loan, gives them the funds to get CETO 6 ready for commercialisation, after this project is complete.

The WaveHub announcement enables a low cost and risk, means off getting established in Europe.  I am not sure if the market here appreciates what opportunities that will provide just yet.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cornwall-26831255


----------



## pixel (8 April 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> Thanks, Pixel, the latest cash raising put the breaks on what was a pretty good rally.  The cash that they have raised, along with the $22 mil from the CEFC loan, gives them the funds to get CETO 6 ready for commercialisation, after this project is complete.
> 
> The WaveHub announcement enables a low cost and risk, means off getting established in Europe.  I am not sure if the market here appreciates what opportunities that will provide just yet.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cornwall-26831255




I totally agree - especially about the lack of appreciation. That attitude has a long history, going back many years when CWE's proposal to desalinate the Wellington Dam was rejected. No wonder the place overlooking St Georges Terrace is known as Idiot Hill.
And when the environmental vandals in Canberra scrap the Renewable Energy support fund, we'll lose even more manufacturing jobs Overseas. See what happened to CFU ...


----------



## So_Cynical (8 April 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> And when the environmental vandals in Canberra scrap the Renewable Energy support fund, we'll lose even more manufacturing jobs Overseas. See what happened to CFU ...




No funding = no Industry, which is why the green energy industry in Aust has been stalled for 25 years...funny cos i have a Noalition voting mate at work that often tells me, well where are all the green jobs that were supposed to be created by the carbon tax? 

Impossible to get healthy industrial transition when the right side of politics is in total denial.


----------



## groundhog (9 April 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



So_Cynical said:


> No funding = no Industry, which is why the green energy industry in Aust has been stalled for 25 years...funny cos i have a Noalition voting mate at work that often tells me, well where are all the green jobs that were supposed to be created by the carbon tax?
> 
> Impossible to get healthy industrial transition when the right side of politics is in total denial.




All is not lost SC, Ian MacFarlane was at Henderson BAE to unveil the buoyant actuators today.  Also there, was the boss from ARENA.

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...Jyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true


----------



## polpak (18 April 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Added $1500 worth of the offer to my long term holdings.


ST paying down a higher % loan has most my attention.


----------



## groundhog (18 April 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

The unexpected royalties windfall this week was a nice surprise. Who would have thought they would be entitled to receive gold royalties from a mine they owned twenty years ago?

It is uncertain at this stage but it could end up being a continuing source of income for the life of the Trident mine.


----------



## pixel (11 September 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> The unexpected royalties windfall this week was a nice surprise. Who would have thought they would be entitled to receive gold royalties from a mine they owned twenty years ago?
> 
> It is uncertain at this stage but it could end up being a continuing source of income for the life of the Trident mine.




That "Golden Moment" didn't last very long - sadly 
But as steady progress is made and reported from their flagship installation here at Garden Island, I do keep an eye on proceedings (and their chart) and couldn't help but notice what looks like strengthening support.




I have been buying again and feel encouraged by today's break of the falling trendline.


----------



## groundhog (12 September 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> That "Golden Moment" didn't last very long - sadly
> But as steady progress is made and reported from their flagship installation here at Garden Island, I do keep an eye on proceedings (and their chart) and couldn't help but notice what looks like strengthening support.
> 
> View attachment 59367
> ...




Real activity has commenced which should reawaken the market.  The Golden Moment should be recurring for a few years to come providing the gold market does not tank.

http://www.carnegiewave.com/files/asx-announcements/2014/140910_PWEP Update.pdf


----------



## pixel (1 October 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> Real activity has commenced which should reawaken the market.  The Golden Moment should be recurring for a few years to come providing the gold market does not tank.
> 
> http://www.carnegiewave.com/files/asx-announcements/2014/140910_PWEP Update.pdf




It seems that, and the Annual Report http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01556335 have been noticed and Carnegie is finally getting some traction.





At this latest valuation, CWE has become MVP in my overall portfolio.


----------



## groundhog (1 October 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

It is still to early to get carried away but today's trading gives me optimism.

Nice chart by the way.


----------



## groundhog (6 November 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Six and a half million shares changed hands today.  The first buoy is behind a boat at Rous Head Harbour.  The AGM is on tomorrow.  All of these indicate that the 10 year wait is nearly over.


----------



## groundhog (25 November 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

The ten year wait is over.

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...Jyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true


----------



## pixel (25 November 2014)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> The ten year wait is over.




Never in doubt :




This morning's gap has been closed; let's see how strong the resistance @6c will be.
It should become support soon. If it does, I'll rejoin the register.


----------



## pixel (27 January 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

... and again




I'm accumulating.


----------



## ChrisJH (28 January 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> ... and again
> 
> View attachment 61331
> 
> ...




I expect it to dip down to 5.5 again like it did after last time, and languish around there until they install the third unit and provide confirmation of electricity being supplied. Since they claim the first two are operating successfully, I wonder how much there is that can go wrong in terms of supplying actual usable electricity.


----------



## groundhog (30 January 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



ChrisJH said:


> I expect it to dip down to 5.5 again like it did after last time, and languish around there until they install the third unit and provide confirmation of electricity being supplied. Since they claim the first two are operating successfully, I wonder how much there is that can go wrong in terms of supplying actual usable electricity.




According to the announcement, they have been generating electricity against a load bank.  The first buoy has over 1700 hours of generation and the second over a week.  By the time they have finished testing they will know precisely how it will go, before they connect to the grid.

"A load bank is a device which develops an electrical load, applies the load to an electrical power source and converts or dissipates the resultant power output of the source.

The purpose of a load bank is to accurately mimic the operational or “real” load that a power source will see in actual application."

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_bank

I would be surprised if the sp fell to 5.5 cents again.  I sense that each announcement, including yesterday's R & D Tax Refund created a new and slightly higher support level.  I think we can expect more good news soon such as more royalty payments, release of operating data and possibly some indication of future projects.

My greatest hope is that the interest shown by the U.S. Navy starts to bear fruit soon after the completion of this project.


----------



## pixel (30 January 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> I think we can expect more good news soon such as more royalty payments, release of operating data and possibly some indication of future projects.




Royalty payment received on Jan 29th; see footnote on Quarterly Report
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01594393

While the Depth has a peak at 5.6c, I'd be happy to accumulate at 6c.


----------



## groundhog (30 January 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

The renegotiated royalty agreement with MLX has gold price of $A1340 as the participation rate at which royalties will be paid.  Once the gold price reaches $A1500 the amount of royalties increases incrementally up to $A1900.  As well, the mines that come into the agreement has been increased to include all of the HGO assets.

The recent performance of MLX is a good indication of increased activity, especially in their gold mines.

Today's gold price is $A1600.  If gold continues to have a good year, the quarterly royalty payments should increase substantially.

Cash flow from any source is most welcome, especially in these early days.

1.7 (b) of the statement says the current quarter should yield $355,000.


----------



## pixel (18 February 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Perth WEP now grid-connected: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01600065
Half-yearly Report is also well received: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01599795




I am accumulating.


----------



## groundhog (24 February 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> Perth WEP now grid-connected: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01600065
> Half-yearly Report is also well received: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01599795
> 
> View attachment 61618
> ...




Nice timing, the new support level is starting to look fairly solid.


----------



## pixel (2 March 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> Nice timing, the new support level is starting to look fairly solid.




Looks like the Market agrees


----------



## pixel (2 March 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Time to take profit, methinks:
Every time that volume peaked in sync with price in recent months, the next few days saw a drop-off.
Maybe back later lower...


----------



## Moylal09 (4 April 2015)

*Carnegie Wave Energy LTD SAFE STRONG BUY*

A potential new major competitor in the renewable energy sector, Carnegie Wave Energy studying and testing collection sources of energy from wave movements, sponsored by the Australia Government and the UK, this share is at it's starting days at 0.06, it will start to proceed up and from what my broker suggest is a safe buy
Thank-You


----------



## pixel (3 June 2015)

*Re: Carnegie Wave Energy LTD SAFE STRONG BUY*



Moylal09 said:


> A potential new major competitor in the renewable energy sector, Carnegie Wave Energy studying and testing collection sources of energy from wave movements, sponsored by the Australia Government and the UK, this share is at it's starting days at 0.06, it will start to proceed up and from what my broker suggest is a safe buy
> Thank-You




Don't believe what Brokers tell you. It's long odds that he has some heavy sellers on his books that need a bunny to get them out. At the very least, have a look at a chart and see what the Market in general does - that should give you a reasonable handle on any share's actual value.




Now compare CWE's chart with SHE's:




Carnegie's PWEP aside, both companies have similar technological concepts *on paper*. The difference lies in simplicity and cost per unit.
Disclosure: I have traded both in the past and may do so again; currently holding neither.


----------



## pixel (23 October 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Meanwhile, both are back to a potential base and worth another look.







Today's announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01675636 seems to give CWE a slight advantage; combined with the *potential *for a triple bottom, it was tempting for me to take a small starter position. Trailing Stop at 4.2c.

Just in case, I also keep an alert active for when SHE comes back from suspension.


----------



## groundhog (29 October 2015)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> Meanwhile, both are back to a potential base and worth another look.
> 
> View attachment 64739
> 
> ...



http://carnegiewave.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/151029_Western-Power-CWE-GIMG.pdf


----------



## pixel (30 September 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Affter a year-long absence, I'm easing back into CWE on the back of two recent promising announcements and an apparent break of the downtrend.




It's still speculative, with 2.8c taken as the breakout that must now remain holding support.


----------



## groundhog (21 October 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

The descent to a ten year low was concerning but things are starting to look up again.


----------



## pixel (26 October 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displ...;idsId=01793928
Marriage consummated. We're now also into Solar and Batteries.
... and the Market seems to approve.





But another cap raising may be on the cards to cover the cash component of the takeover. 
And that could spook a few traders. 
(I hold, but will observe tight speccie rules.)


----------



## groundhog (26 October 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displ...;idsId=01793928
> Marriage consummated. We're now also into Solar and Batteries.
> ... and the Market seems to approve.
> 
> ...





The announcement said the cash payments will be staged.  I assume that to mean that it will be self funding from it's own income stream.

$2.6 million is not a lot to raise, CWE has raised more than that in gold royalties over the last three years.


----------



## pixel (26 October 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> The announcement said the cash payments will be staged.  I assume that to mean that it will be self funding from it's own income stream.
> 
> $2.6 million is not a lot to raise, CWE has raised more than that in gold royalties over the last three years.




I think you're right. At the end of June, they had $8M cash, and the microgrid os supposed to be debt-funded.
As the resistance at 4c has just been broken with convincing volume, the Market seems to be unconcerned. I also notice that a large offer at 4.2c has been pulled while bids at 4.1 keep coming. Hopefully, it's sincere investors rather than the usual opportunistic traders ...


----------



## pixel (1 November 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

Following the buyout of EMC (*not* the listed company!) they announced today a name change to become
*Carnegie Clean Energy*.
Under the *Wave* tag, it rose 24% in October, helping me to 3rd place in the Stock Comp (Thanks, Joe  ) Will the new name boost the sp by another 24%? I hope so - I still hold.


----------



## pixel (7 November 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

The EU is still chipping in a fat grant for a Cornwall wave project.
Hasn't anybody told them about Brexit? 

But as long as CWE keeps rising, let's not argue 




I still hold.


----------



## Porper (7 November 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> The EU is still chipping in a fat grant for a Cornwall wave project.
> Hasn't anybody told them about Brexit?
> 
> But as long as CWE keeps rising, let's not argue
> ...




This stock has a tendency to sell-off on perceived good news...same today so far. Let's hope this trait changes.

I hold in a long term - high risk, low cap portfolio.


----------



## pixel (7 November 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



Porper said:


> This stock has a tendency to sell-off on perceived good news...same today so far. Let's hope this trait changes.
> 
> I hold in a long term - high risk, low cap portfolio.




Same herre, Porper;
but to me, "long term" means "as long as it stays above technical support". Which currently is 4c
I'm happy, however, that  this morning's up-gap has been closed and the uptrend appears to continue.


----------



## groundhog (14 November 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*

:bananasmi:bananasmiBack to 5 cents again after a very long time in the doldrums.  I am starting to feel good again.


----------



## System (14 December 2016)

On December 14th, 2016, Carnegie Wave Energy Limited (CWE) changed its name and ASX code to Carnegie Clean Energy Limited (CCE).


----------



## pixel (15 December 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



groundhog said:


> :bananasmi:bananasmiBack to 5 cents again after a very long time in the doldrums.  I am starting to feel good again.




Made a Higher Low, and is currently on its way to crack the November High. For starters, it's matching the resistance of Dec 6th, but today closed on top of a green candle. Needs more volume though to get me back on board.


----------



## groundhog (15 December 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> Made a Higher Low, and is currently on its way to crack the November High. For starters, it's matching the resistance of Dec 6th, but today closed on top of a green candle. Needs more volume though to get me back on board.
> 
> View attachment 69116





You might get some more volume when they come out of the trading halt they have just announced.  The reason given for the halt was to announce a strategic partnership.


----------



## groundhog (19 December 2016)

*Re: CWE - Carnegie Wave Energy*



pixel said:


> Made a Higher Low, and is currently on its way to crack the November High. For starters, it's matching the resistance of Dec 6th, but today closed on top of a green candle. Needs more volume though to get me back on board.
> 
> View attachment 69116




Ten million shares traded before lunch.

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...Jyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true


----------



## pixel (20 March 2017)

Promising start: 10MW Solar farm at Northam, 100 km NNE of Perth, in co-op with Lend Lease. I had been hoping/ waiting for a pullback into the 6's, but no such "luck".
Accumulating.


----------



## pixel (21 March 2017)

Trading Halt: Capital Raising ... again!
who would've thunk?


----------



## pixel (7 July 2017)

"A Morning of Two Announcements"
leading to two directions
I wonder if the gap at 5.3c might be back in play...


----------



## pixel (8 February 2018)

Winning the Kalbarri microgrid contract could just be the win that underpins a turnaround.
Technically, the previous 2 days could be interpreted, however loosely, as a Harami, also signalling a turnaround. And it's pleasing to see that all of the lower gaps have now been closed. Even today's post-Trading Halt gap-up has been closed, thanks to one sale of 2807 shares, for which the seller "sacrificed" $28.07. 






Disclosure: I hold.


----------



## pixel (12 February 2018)

Following recent news, including today's Mungari Farm, I'm getting a little concerned about CCE. Lots of shares, not much money, but they pursue opportunities all over the place. Each project has its merits and potential, but I ask myself, do they bite off more than they can chew?


----------



## Porper (12 February 2018)

pixel said:


> Following recent news, including today's Mungari Farm, I'm getting a little concerned about CCE. Lots of shares, not much money, but they pursue opportunities all over the place. Each project has its merits and potential, but I ask myself, do they bite off more than they can chew?




Agree. Lots of announcements but always the same result. Intraday spikes and then the offloading commences. 

I hold.


----------



## pixel (2 March 2018)

It now appears that the Albany Wave Project has hit a snag:
https://thewest.com.au/news/albany-advertiser/disconnect-on-wave-power-ng-b88759283z


> In an email chain from August between Synergy and Treasurer and Minister for Energy Ben Wyatt’s office, Synergy expressed concerns about assumptions during the project’s expression of interest phase that the Albany Wave Farm would connect to the wind farm substation.
> “Our advice to date, and what it will continue to be in the future, is that connection via an Albany-Grasmere Wind Farm substation is not possible due to current capacity issues,” the email said.
> “Curtailing exiting wind turbine generation in order to accommodate a wave energy project is also not an option.”
> Synergy also raised issues of commercial viability.
> ...


----------



## RexxarLoh (7 November 2018)

The shares price dropped till very low now....


----------



## sptrawler (7 November 2018)

RexxarLoh said:


> The shares price dropped till very low now....



From what I have heard their wave farm project near Albany W.A, has failed to get off the ground, they are on very shaky ground. IMO
They keep promising, and in my opinion, keep failing to deliver.
I won't be touching them. As I said just my opinion.
DYOR.


----------



## RexxarLoh (7 November 2018)

I bought some around 1 year ago when it seems to have prospects. This taught me that sometimes there will be unexpected situation occurs. =(. I will just hold as the price drops sharply


----------



## RexxarLoh (12 November 2018)

As in I will just hold as the price already dropped sharply.


----------



## Paul_Fox (12 December 2018)

Yeah, I’d have to agree with whats been said so far. These guys are on very shaky ground. Red flags everywhere.


At the moment the WA government project they are working on for their wave generators is not fully confirmed. Since the change of government they now have to prove they are able to deliver the project and stay afloat doing it. They are struggling to do so.

As it stands they have asked the WA government to put a hold on that process while they wait on the outcome of the R&D tax incentive program to be clarified by the federal government. Without those benefits it appears they will be unable to meet the WA governments requirements to proceed and get the next payment from the state. This would potentially mean the end of the company.


In the last end of year results they had a >$30m write down on their IP. Their CEO has resigned (speculation on whether this was forced by the board or just got jack of the management is unknown).


They tried to sell off the EMC business however in the first iteration of the deal the current shareholders were supposed to get something and the then CEO a spot on the board at the purchasing entity. That deal with TAG later got revised to $4m of equity in that company but held in escrow and no cash payments. After that the TAG deal fell through.


Today they announced they were selling off a large portion of their rights in the Northam solar farm to one of the other investors in the project for $2.5m.


Everything I am personally seeing from the outside is they are very strapped for cash and are trying to sell assets simply to stay afloat. I have no faith in this company any more or the management.


Personally I have taken heavy losses and got suckered in with their last share purchase plan at $0.03. In that capital raise they did say a portion of those funds were funds were going to be used in the EMC solar business, but less than a month after that was completed they announced they were selling the EMC business to TAG.


At the time of writing their price is at $0.004 and I am sitting at 92% down.


Frankly I am just waiting for them to call in the administrators…


----------



## sptrawler (12 December 2018)

It isn't a good feeling riding it into the ground, we have probably all done it, I know I have.
Best of luck, hope your winners, out do your losers.


----------



## Paul_Fox (12 December 2018)

I am really not holding my breath that they will recover personally. I guess I'm more banking the loss for now until I need to write off some profits, assuming the administrators done beat me to it. If they do end up recovering in the mean time then it'll be sheer luck. The < $500 I have left invested is all but written off in my mind. CCE was literally my second stock purchase a few years ago and this is all a big learning curve for me.


----------



## Ferret (12 December 2018)

Paul_Fox said:


> I guess I'm more banking the loss for now until I need to write off some profits, assuming the administrators done beat me to it.




If you want to make use of the loss this year, you might be better off selling out soon.  

If administrators are called in, they can take years to declare the shares worthless and you can't claim the capital loss until that declaration is made.


----------



## jbocker (13 December 2018)

Ahoy there, I waves goodbye to this and added it to my Clean(ed out) Energy stocks. CFU GDY were 2 others I had, but I am sure there are MANY others to add to the list.


----------



## RexxarLoh (18 December 2018)

Is a steep and sudden learning curve for me too. =(


----------



## RexxarLoh (23 February 2019)

Any latest news for this?


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 March 2019)

RexxarLoh said:


> Any latest news for this?



There was an announcement saying it's expected to remain suspended until commencement of trading on Wednesday 13 March.


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2019)

The funding is drying up, it looks like it will be laid to rest, under the waves.

https://thewest.com.au/business/ene...nergys-albany-wave-power-trial-ng-b881132442z

Oh well back to wind and solar.


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> The funding is drying up, it looks like it will be laid to rest, under the waves.



A shame to see another technical innovation in Australia end this way.

As an engineering concept it ought to be possible but it's not going to be done in WA by this company it seems.


----------



## qldfrog (13 March 2019)

In the last 20y i have been here, i do not remember seeing a successful innovative business in australia.
atlassian had to runaway ASAP
Any other?
between the way the r and d grants and research bodies work, the way banks only want to finance retail housing, very technically uneducated decision makers and governments, no chance.
Add taxation system,why would you?
My AR AI startup is based in china,  and when offered to open an aussie branch, it was not even to be considered from my point of view.
A team of 4 aussies: 2 businesses 1 in china, 1 in japan and i am the last one living and being taxed here
Why do i still bother...
I have no trchnical expertise to know if Carnegie was technically worthwhile, but even if it was, there is no way they would succeed
Compare to China, EU or the US:
If they were technically good, they would be flooded with public grant and partnership with big company, what can they do here?
Even BHP real headquarters are in Singapore, we can only play with 2nd tiers here, and when Turnbull was talking innovation, people were falling asleep or smirking
Rant over, another one bites the dust..


----------



## jbocker (13 March 2019)

It is bizarre. A govt has pulled out of a green energy company. Probably rightly so. However when there is so much criticism levelled at govts for not doing enough for green solutions, where are the green energy backers? Now that WA govt has officially withdrawn I hear no howling from them.
Do they only arc-up when traditional fossil fuels are promoted for power generation but don't give as much as a squeaky fart when a innovative technology takes a hit as a govt pulls out.


----------



## sptrawler (13 March 2019)

Where is Redflow batteries manufacturing plant? Where does Lynus value add to their rare earth resources?
Why aren't we making a lithium battery plant here? We have all the raw materials required.
The clever Country,lol make all our kids go to Uni, while we import skilled labour.
As frog says, our kids should be doing courses on South America, so they can learn how to adapt.


----------



## Ann (13 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Why aren't we making a lithium battery plant here? We have all the raw materials required.



Funny you should say that sptrawler, I was looking at just such a company yesterday, it got slapped today! 
MNS - Magnis Energy Technology


----------



## sptrawler (13 March 2019)

Ann said:


> Funny you should say that sptrawler, I was looking at just such a company yesterday, it got slapped today!
> MNS - Magnis Energy Technology



Yes let's see if that gets up and running, I would be very surprised, with our taxes, our wages and our market size.


----------



## Ann (13 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Yes let's see if that gets up and running, I would be very surprised, with our taxes, our wages and our market size.



There may be government support both state and federal. They are also going to more remote areas so there could also be incentives for that. We want and need industry and that is going to be a growth industry for some time. Our dollar may fall which could make us more competitive. I really like the idea of us getting into more of the end use value add as opposed to digging stuff up and selling it off to others who value add. We should do it ourselves. There is plenty of money around if it could only be redirected a bit more wisely.


----------



## sptrawler (13 March 2019)

Ann said:


> There may be government support both state and federal. They are also going to more remote areas so there could also be incentives for that. We want and need industry and that is going to be a growth industry for some time. Our dollar may fall which could make us more competitive. I really like the idea of us getting into more of the end use value add as opposed to digging stuff up and selling it off to others who value add. We should do it ourselves. There is plenty of money around if it could only be redirected a bit more wisely.



I remember everyone saying we should be value adding in the 1970's, not much has happened, other than what was built is mostly now closed down.
BHP was meant to have a steel smelter and rolling mills built at Kwinana, by 1980, it never happened and now even the pig iron blast furnace is long gone.
Yet they are exporting more iron ore, than they ever did.
Rio Tinto didn't even build a furnace in W.A.
So W.A is one of the worlds largest iron ore exporters and doesn't have any steel processing at all.
It doesn't bode well, for start ups in smaller niche resources. IMO


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 March 2019)

The technology involved is very different but for reference there has been a tidal (not wave but it's still in the sea....) power plant in operation in France since the 1960's.

Capacity is 240MW and it's located near St Malo, a small coastal city in north-western France.

It's not the only one in existence but was the first and until a few years ago was the largest. The economics were improved by the fact that the main civil structure serves a dual purpose as both a power station and a road bridge so it was a "kill two birds with the one stone" sort of project.


----------



## qldfrog (13 March 2019)

And from memory it uses a river fed bay so:
Like an hydro barrage but the water goes upstream  too with the huge tide present there
Usine marémotrice de la Rance
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw1G_2HP7e-jHcbGmR0-IO5U


----------



## BlindSquirrel (15 March 2019)

Voluntary Administration announced today. I lost a fair bit but managed to get out around 2.3c. 
I'd gotten tired of the MD's lucrative pay packet and lack of results.


----------



## sptrawler (15 March 2019)

BlindSquirrel said:


> Voluntary Administration announced today. I lost a fair bit but managed to get out around 2.3c.
> I'd gotten tired of the MD's lucrative pay packet and lack of results.



This is the down side of 'free money', at least the W.A Government pulled the pin on it. You need R & D but it does need to be monitored and milestones set. Otherwise money is not directed where it should be.


----------



## RexxarLoh (28 August 2019)

Is there still hope for this company.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (28 August 2019)

There's always hope! I promptly ignored their last two request for capital though.
Hope is irrational, but pleasant in its own way.


----------



## qldfrog (28 August 2019)

Even if the GW fanatics probably consider me a CC denier, i i ha a deep interest in environmental issue.
I recently watched a few docos on Netflix on environmentally friendly island power systems.
Many included wave energy.
As a global lesson from the experience these places gave, i i wou say there is not much hope for this technology
Salt corrosive environment, extreme weather events, marine life and maintenance extra cost...not that easy and much easier to use a land based wind turbine


----------



## peter2 (26 February 2021)

What's going with this "phoenix"?  I thought it was dead in the water.


----------



## qldfrog (26 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> What's going with this "phoenix"?  I thought it was dead in the water.



As long as there is a GW narrative and some grants, there is hope.
A pro bono consulting advice: cce technology could be used as a battery if using an enclosed seaside bay.even better multiple installations can leverage tidal time differences and provide smooth in peak production.
Send the cheque directly to The 🐸


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2021)

How is this thing still listed and operating?


----------



## divs4ever (8 December 2021)

qldfrog said:


> As long as there is a GW narrative and some grants, there is hope.
> A pro bono consulting advice: cce technology could be used as a battery if using an enclosed seaside bay.even better multiple installations can leverage tidal time differences and provide smooth in peak production.
> Send the cheque directly to The 🐸



yep ! 
 looks like a grant magnet to me also 

 sadly i already hold CCE

 DYOR


----------



## Belli (8 December 2021)

Yale penned an article (2014) canvassing some of the issues with wave energy.  It mentions Carnegie and I understand Lockheed pumped $60m into it but blew the lot - small change for them probably.









						Why Wave Power Has Lagged Far Behind as Energy Source
					

Researchers have long contended that power from ocean waves could make a major contribution as a renewable energy source. But a host of challenges, including the difficulty of designing a device to capture the energy of waves, have stymied efforts to generate electricity from the sea.




					e360.yale.edu
				




One person I spoke to, who is involved in similar studies, expressed an opinion that a problem is confused seas which creates destructive energy.  A technological challenge for sure.

I believe there is a pilot program underway or at least being considered at King Island.

It'd be funny if it some organisation ascertained a great position is 1,000 meters off Bondi.  The locals would be chuffed.


----------



## divs4ever (8 December 2021)

Belli said:


> Yale penned an article (2014) canvassing some of the issues with wave energy.  It mentions Carnegie and I understand Lockheed pumped $60m into it but blew the lot - small change for them probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 sounds like a channel  that isn't navigable by medium size ( or bigger )  ships  , might be a partial answer  , will cut down site possibilities  but MIGHT get some generators into full commercial production 

 am only down 92% on this , so any claims of 'sour grapes ' sound reasonable to me


----------

